

Classification of the principal programming paradigms [pdf] - DocSavage
http://www.info.ucl.ac.be/~pvr/paradigmsDIAGRAMeng108.pdf

======
DocSavage
An associated paper was released by the author over here:
<http://www.info.ucl.ac.be/~pvr/VanRoyChapter.pdf>

------
mgreenbe
Already been posted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=578632>

